# 5 HP Tecumseh Wont Start



## montyrhody

My 5 HP Tecumseh wont start. I checked for spark and there is spark. I rebuilt the carb and still nothing. Before I rebuilt the carb I could get it to start by spraying carb cleaner in the carb. It would run pretty bad and die after a minute or so. After I rebuilt the carb I tried starting and nothing. The plug was dry when I took it out to inspect (this is a new plug). I then did a compression check and the compression is 70 psi. Any suggestions on what I should do next. Also fuel is getting to the carb bowl. Thanks for any input.


----------



## 30yearTech

Will it not start with a prime?
The throttle linkage may not be installed correctly, maybe holding the throttle closed instead of open.


----------



## montyrhody

I prime it and it still wont start. This carb doesn't have an adjustable throttle. The throttle connects directly to the govenor. Initially the throttle is wide open. Is 70 psi adequate compression? I will try closing the throttle and starting it.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

It should start with 70 lbs of compression. 

What is the model an spec number off of your engine?

You might want to take a look at the flywheel key and make sure it's alright.


----------



## montyrhody

LEV115-350181E is the model and spec number. I checked the flywheel key and it was fine. Thanks for you help. How can I check the ignition coil? I have spark but I don't know if it is weak. I don't think this is the problem since the spark plug is dry. Let me know if I am on the right track.


----------



## 30yearTech

Did you remove the nozzle and inspect and or replace the nozzle o-ring seals?

Have you tired priming via the spark plug hole to see if it would pop off?

Still sounds like it may be a carburetor problem, although it should still start with a prime.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

is there fuel getting into the throat of the carb when you prime it? if not, I would say the bowl nut is still clogged. cause I agree on it being a carb problem, because if the plug is not getting wet, than the engine isn't able to suck any fuel.

do you possibly have a gasket leaking? making it so that it is able to suck more air than gas?


----------



## montyrhody

I haven't removed the nozzle or nozzle o-ring seals. Does this take special tools? I haven't tried priming via the spark plug hole to see if it would pop off but I will tonight.

When I prime fuel is not getting to the throat. I will take the carb apart again and soak it all night in carb cleaner. I could be a gasket, I will replace it. I will let you all know tomorrow what happens. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech

If the seals around the nozzle are bad, then the only thing you will get when you press the primer is some air flow around the nozzle and fuel will not be pushed up it. It will also not draw enough fuel to keep the engine running in most cases even if you started it with an external prime.

They make a special tool to remove the nozzle but you can usually get it out by pushing in down and out from the throat of the carburetor with a flat blade screw driver. Be careful not to damage the nozzle it's made of plastic, they are replaceable if you damage it and they are not very expensive.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## dads fixit

*Linkage*

I have installed the thin metal rod on the wrong side of the butterfly bracket before that has holes on the left and right side. With it install ed correct the butterfly or bracket should close against the idle screw. If it doesnt that may be the issue.Probably NOT the problem but just suggesting. 
If you have fire compression and fuel it should try to start.Good Luck


----------



## pyro_maniac69

30yearTech said:


> If the seals around the nozzle are bad, then the only thing you will get when you press the primer is some air flow around the nozzle and fuel will not be pushed up it. It will also not draw enough fuel to keep the engine running in most cases even if you started it with an external prime.
> 
> They make a special tool to remove the nozzle but you can usually get it out by pushing in down and out from the throat of the carburetor with a flat blade screw driver. Be careful not to damage the nozzle it's made of plastic, they are replaceable if you damage it and they are not very expensive.
> 
> Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


don't forget to replace BOTH the o-rings also along with what 30 year said, there is one that can be a bugger inside to pick out


----------



## montyrhody

Last night I took the nozzle out of the carb and replaced one o-ring. I will do it again tonight and try to replace the second one. With the carb off the engine and bowl full of fuel I tried priming and no fuel then I covered the back of the carb and primed at the same time and fuel came up. I am not sure what that means. Then I put the carb on and tried to start and got nothing. Then I removed spark plug and put gas in directly and when I tried starting it fired up and I let in run a couple of minutes and it ran great (I had the air filter installed at this point if it matters). Thanks for all the help.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

just out of curiosity, how does the line look coming from the primer bulb? because if that has any cracks, that will make it so that it isn't pushing as much air as it should, and will also make the carb suck more air than it is supposed to, and lean the motor out


----------



## 30yearTech

pyro_maniac69 said:


> just out of curiosity, how does the line look coming from the primer bulb? because if that has any cracks, that will make it so that it isn't pushing as much air as it should, and will also make the carb suck more air than it is supposed to, and lean the motor out


Pyro, this carburetor has the primer on the side, it's not like the remote type on the shroud your thinking of.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

oh, my bad, I thought we were talking about a snowblower carb


----------



## OLD RED

one thing about these little engines is that the air filter screw has to be snug so they run decent i have found out ,,,, for what its worth


----------



## Rex72

I too have issues with my 5hp Tecumseh engine running on my snow blower. I like to describe what Im experiencing for some help.

The engine will not stay running. Almost like its starving for fuel. My question is regarding the primer button. I dont get gas in the bowl when I hit the primer. I hear air weezing out when I press the prime button. I found a very small hole on the side of the carb bowl. I included a picture showing this. When I press my finger on this hole I then get a tight prime and gas will then flow into the carb area.

Is this hole needed or maybe Im not sure what Im talking about:drunk:

thanks


----------



## justin3

Rex,

That hole looks like some kind of vent which should be normal. Your problem sounds like you have a clog somewhere in your main jet circuit. The brass nut underneath the bowl normally gets clogged first, either that or your o-rings are bad like the issue in this thread.


----------

